# Newb with 3018 PROVer issue.



## Tinker Pearce (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello- I have a Genmitsu 3018 PROVer cnc router, and I'm having a problem that is not covered in any of the information provided by Sainsmart. I am using the Candle software to control the machine. I successfully ran the test regimen on my wife's computer, but when I try to run it on mine there's a problem. When I attempt to use the 'jog' controls the motors make a sort of quiet ratcheting noise, but the drive rods do not move the x,y, and z axis. They are not bound up; with no load on they turn freely and the head and table move as expected. 

When I hit the button to zero the height the everything works as expected; the spindle and motor move downward. When I press 'home' the head and table move to the home position. The spindle motor spins up just as it should. It's only when I try to use the 'jog' controls that it doesn't work. Any idea what's going on?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't know candle but if it has MDI (i.e.console interface), try doing jog commands directly, like $J=X10F100. If that has the same problem as jogging in candle, then it is the 3018 or the communication interface. If not and it moves X to 10, it is in candle.

Verify you have a good USB cable (ie try a different one that you know works).

Post your grbl settings ($$ in MDI).


----------

